# Problem with pppoe connection

## colag

I installed ppp,rp-pppoe.

Logging as root , did pppoe-setup,did everything correct.

ifconfig also shows all eth0,lo,ppp0 interfaces.

But ping www.google.com doesn't work.

route -n shows different output than from other linux distributions' route -n.

I did route del default , but this did not work too.

During installation i did rc-update add eth0 default, how can i undo this?

----------

## aCOSwt

I guess you are using some sort of adsl modem.

Alcatel speedtouch or something like that ?Last edited by aCOSwt on Wed Dec 23, 2009 8:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## colag

No modem.

It's pppoe(ppp over ethernet) connection.

----------

## Gusar

You don't need rp-pppoe, ppp is enough. Then use this in /etc/conf.d/net:

```
link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0="pppoe"

pppd_ppp0="updetach defaultroute usepeerdns"

username_ppp0='usernamehere'

password_ppp0='passwordhere'
```

Now create a symlink /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo and start the thing:

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

The problem might be that when udev started eth0 at boot, another route was set which pppd doesn't want to overwrite. In this case, prevent loading of net.eth0 at boot. Look at /etc/rc.conf for that.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *colag wrote:*   

> No modem.

 

 :Shocked: 

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> You don't need rp-pppoe, ppp is enough.

 

And... if the box colag is connecting his coax to is not a modem... then... he even does not need ppp...   :Laughing: Last edited by aCOSwt on Wed Dec 23, 2009 9:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## colag

Do i need /etc/init.d/net.eth0 ?

----------

## colag

Is there any error here ?

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='username'

password_ppp0='passwd''

pppd_ppp0=(

                        "noauth"

                        "defaultroute"

                        "usepeerdns"

                        "holdoff 3"

                        "child-timeout 60"

                        "lcp-echo-interval 15"

                        "lcp-echo-failure 3"

                        noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

                  )

depend_ppp0() {

                need net.eth0

        }

```

----------

## Gusar

 *colag wrote:*   

> Do i need /etc/init.d/net.eth0 ?

 Nope, you don't. In fact, I've stated that you should deactivate it, because running it might mess up routes.

Your config looks fine except for the depend bit at the end. You don't have 'updetach' in there though, I couldn't get a connection until I added it. But that might just be a quirk of openrc/baselayout-2 (which I use), while you seem to be using baselayout-1, so who knows. Anyway, remove that depend bit and try it out.

----------

## colag

Which kernel module or driver is required for pppoe?

----------

## aCOSwt

Listen colag :

You do not answer the questions made regarding your topics.

Apart the fact we can infere from your first post that you are trying to connect to internet, we do not know the strict minimum necessary to help you :

So, to make short :

You are trying to connect to internet THROUGH WHAT ?

----------

